# Protesting a Divorce Complaint



## SoCalKat (Mar 2, 2011)

Per an attorney's advice, I filed for the divorce close to the date of separation. In my state, she said this was permissible. We've been living in a state of "in-house separation" since last fall.

Now my (ex)wife has filed a demurrer protesting the divorce complaint on the ground of the dates (I moved out of the bedroom and we began living separately; separate time with the kids, etc.) and also demanding I pay her legal fees (she acquired an attorney six months into it.

I feel like she's just dragging it out. I can't afford an attorney. What I should I do?


----------



## nodespair (Jun 4, 2011)

Was infidelity involved? Because if so your lawyer maybe able to use that information. My husband left 3 weeks ago, in my state you have to be separated for 6 months, so my attorney wrote down the date of separation 6 months back in the petition. I am filing as irreconcible differences. However, if he decides he disagrees with the dates, then we will have to bring to light his infidelity. Try to sit down with her and come to an agreement. Its in the best interest of you both to keep cost down. I know its hard, especially if she is not willing but just give her a couple of days to think then try to talk to her as nicely as possible.


----------

